# Hyperlink mit 2 Zielen (v.2)



## Tasm-Devil (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute ich hätte mal ne Frage und zwar: wie kann ich einem Hyperlink 2 Ziele (targets) zuordnen. Ich arbeite mit FP XP und beschäftige mich nur oberflächlich mit HTML in seiner Grundstruktur (solche Leute kennt man ja)
Ich bin so weit:


```
<a target="Menu" href="menuG.htm" target="Hauptframe" href="htmlPCAmpel/home.htm">PC-Ampelanlage</a></a>
```

hab also grad nur kopiert. Funktioniert natürlich nicht.
Wenn einer weiter weiß bitte helfen.

MfG Tasm-Devil


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juli 2005)

Also ich denke mit reinem HTML wird das wohl nicht gehen.
Dafuer wird dann wohl JavaScript herhalten muessen.


----------



## rootssw (15. Juli 2005)

Hier mal der SelfHTML-Link:

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/beispiele/zweiframes.htm


----------

